

Logicomix - A Comic Book About Logic, Math and Madness - Review - yagibear
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/27/books/review/Holt-t.html

======
NathanKP
_In Paris, at the 1900 International Congress of Mathematicians, he witnesses
a titanic clash between Henri Poincaré and David Hilbert, the two greatest
mathematicians of the day, over the importance of intuition versus proof.
Returning to England, Russell spends the next decade laboring with Alfred
North Whitehead to complete the epic “Principia Mathematica” — all the while
doing his best to seduce Whitehead’s comely wife, Evelyn. Their (stillborn)
masterpiece runs many thousands of pages, a mere 362 of which are required to
prove the interesting proposition “1 + 1 = 2.”_

Sounds like a thrilling basis for a comic.

I tried to open the preview:

[http://software.libredigital.com/bookrdr/live/Reader.swf?pgu...](http://software.libredigital.com/bookrdr/live/Reader.swf?pguid=3638010447141974&isbn=9781596914520&z=bpp)

However, it gave me an error on Safari running in Mac OS X Snow Leopard.

------
yagibear
Web site: <http://www.logicomix.com/>

------
eterps
I read it a couple of weeks ago, I can recommend it. Any suggestions for more
comic books like these?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I was sent this a few weeks ago as a "Thank you" for proof-reading a book
coming out soon. I've started it and it looks good. I'm really looking forward
to sitting down and reading this properly.

Comments here have encouraged me to do that sooner rather than later.

------
I_got_fifty
That page of the comic in the article, reminds me of this video of Feynman:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvqwm6RbxcQ>

------
zitterbewegung
From the preview that I saw it looked like a good comic so far.

------
middus
I just read it and it is awesome!

------
rick2047
this is so cool, is it just me or someone else also thinks its something along
the lines of NUMB3Rs the prime time serial (which is my all time fav TV
program).

